# install 04 rear seat in 65



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well started to install the rear seats in the 65- they are much larger than the old bench but i was able to get the backs to sit at a livable height- only problem is my carbon center back piece has to be cut down and remade- also may remake he bottom piece to match the floor- the bottoms sit well after I cut the center steel frame off and now I need to fabricate the piece to catch the locking mechanism and weld that to the floor- and I of course put more sound dampening in


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice, what are your plans for between and to the sides of the backs?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

for in between I will just remake/ reshape the center piece with carbon and for the sides i was thinking a bolster covered in the vinyl that will match the inner door panel


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> for in between I will just remake/ reshape the center piece with carbon and for the sides i was thinking a bolster covered in the vinyl that will match the inner door panel


Or another CF panel....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah I could do that also but I think the cf accent running down the center will be enough - and the vinyl will be so easy to make I"ve got enough work ahead of me with out having to make more cf:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> yeah I could do that also but I think the cf accent running down the center will be enough - and the vinyl will be so easy to make I"ve got enough work ahead of me with out having to make more cf:cheers


:agree looks terrific as is...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks Mitch


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I put new Gen seats in my '64. I cut down the backs so they matched the rear deck height and built sides to make up the difference in width. I'll take a couple pictures and email them if you like, (just PM me with your email). I have a roll bar and plan on cutting it where it comes through the rear deck, adding some plate for the shoulder harness retractors to secure to. I used the stock center dividers, just shortend the back one. I have it in the car but plan to pull it all the interior on Monday so I can do the welding modifications. like I stated PM me for pictures and more details. Mike


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like to see pics of the rear seat installs.....I have a set of Red 2006 front and rear seats, also a 2006 console...the front seats look like a no problem install. the back seats are WAY too tall...they look like they will cover the back window. I am not so sure I like the console either. I am thinking of using the front buckets then decking the back and upholstering the door panels, etc to match the red leather.....IDEAS????!!!! Thanks Eric


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Recieved both your PM's and will send some pics today.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Got'em thanks Mike.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I'd like to see pics of the rear seat installs.....I have a set of Red 2006 front and rear seats, also a 2006 console...the front seats look like a no problem install. the back seats are WAY too tall...they look like they will cover the back window. I am not so sure I like the console either. I am thinking of using the front buckets then decking the back and upholstering the door panels, etc to match the red leather.....IDEAS????!!!! Thanks Eric



Eric, as you know, I had 2005 GTO front bucket seats installed in my 1967 GTO. I think the easiest thing is to have the 1967 back seat reupholstered to match the front black buckets. Paul at Paul's Rods and Restos thought that was best too. Corry I missed you guys last week. Something at work blew up. Regards.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I'd like to see pics of the rear seat installs.....I have a set of Red 2006 front and rear seats, also a 2006 console...the front seats look like a no problem install. the back seats are WAY too tall...they look like they will cover the back window. I am not so sure I like the console either. I am thinking of using the front buckets then decking the back and upholstering the door panels, etc to match the red leather.....IDEAS????!!!! Thanks Eric



Eric, as you know, I had 2005 GTO front bucket seats installed in my 1967 GTO. I think the easiest thing is to have the 1967 back seat reupholstered to match the front black buckets. Paul at Paul's Rods and Restos thought that was best too. Sorry I missed you guys last week. Something at work blew up. Regards.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Paul, I am thinking that is the way to go also....Eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres the pics 646904gto sent us- they are really gonna help me out :cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I Would use a spray on sound deadener if you have a big air compressor Much better covearge....*


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I considered recovering the rear seats also but I wanted the 2+2 look. Recovering doesn't accent the bolsters like the fronts have JMHO


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> heres the pics 646904gto sent us- they are really gonna help me out :cheers


Nice, clean look.........:agree


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *I Would use a spray on sound deadener if you have a big air compressor Much better covearge....*


I am not a specialist but it seems that the spray on material is much thinner than the fatmat, you would have to spray a lot of anything to get to 80 mils thick.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

There is a better product than fatmat IMHO. I use them in my other car for car audio deadening, SecondSkin Audio Site


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

might be-but their Damplifier Pro is the same thickness (80 mils) and more than double the price- I got 200 sq ft shipped for around $280, for the same amount of Damplifier pro it is over $700- and really how much better can any of these product be? the only difference is the thickness of material and 80 mil is the thickest anyone makes- so if I can get it cheaper thats more $$ for other car parts- and I'm no spokesperson for this product but it seems very easy to use and is VERY sticky- and I already have it so I'm gonna use it


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

crustysack said:


> I am not a specialist but it seems that the spray on material is much thinner than the fatmat, you would have to spray a lot of anything to get to 80 mils thick.


*
3-4 coats, But you can get where your hand can't fit  Weighs less too. Also through down a layer of neoprene foam, this will cut out the higher resonances.*


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

OK Back to the rear seat thread... I finally finished the install of the new generation rear seats in my '64. I also installed 3-point seat belts too.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

very nice, if you could send any building pics to my email that would be great- and I am definately sold on cutting them down for the install.:cheers


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

aS USUAL i HAD FORGOTTEN MY CAMERA EVERYTIME i WENT TO MY SHOP THIS PAST WEEKEND(i LIVE 22 MILES FROM IT) Over the next week or so I'll just send you some emails as I can explaining it all.


----------

